# Monthly stock tipping competition revamp



## stefan (10 January 2008)

After years of running with the same, simple but effective format, the monthly competition is in need of a bit of a facelift. I'm currently looking into all sorts of options. So far, the following changes will most likely go ahead:

- An automated way of entering your tip of the month instead of having to post them in a thread. Poor Joe is spending the night scanning the thread for valid entries, entering them manually into a database.

- Statistics and all time high scores will be implemented. We may also offer a CSV file for download for those who keep these stats in their own spreadsheets.

- The format of the score board as such isn't going to change much. We believe all the info is already there. 

So, if you don't agree or if you have something else you absolutely think should be implemented to make it an even better experience, please do post here and I'll see what we can do about it. The best idea may win a Mars bar  

Happy trading!


----------



## So_Cynical (10 January 2008)

Automation is always good.


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (11 January 2008)

Leader should have a yellow guernsey and appear on the home page so they get a bit of kudos, goes for yearly tipping leader as well. Tipping de ASF.......

Consider a small prize for the leader at end of each week or give something to second and thrd so its not a winner take all affair?

You could give each player a 'Joker' to be played when they wish. Therefore they could select either a day for the 'monthly' comp or a 'week' for the yearly comp, nominated at least 24 hrs prior to the said day or week and you could be given double % points for that time period, therefore giving those behind an opportunity to catch up?

Purely suggestions, happy with current format.


----------



## Sprinter79 (11 January 2008)

So_Cynical said:


> Automation is always good.




"dey tork our jerbs!!!!"

hehe


----------



## prawn_86 (11 January 2008)

JeSSica WaBBit said:


> Consider a small prize for the leader at end of each week or give something to second and thrd so its not a winner take all affair?




The 2nd place entrant already recieves a prize Jess. Check the 1st post of any of the months and the rules and prizes are explained


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (11 January 2008)

Apologies Prawn, 

I should have read the rules................DOH!

JW


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (12 January 2008)

Oh, and last place should have their Avator replaced by 'Pants around ankles' image, which would remain until the next last place is allocated............

An incentive not to finish last!


----------



## JeSSica WaBBit (12 January 2008)

Hey Joe, got another one for ya..............

Have you considered calculating average % increases and keeping that also as a running total. To be calculated daily for both comps.

I reckon this would be interesting and show your most consistent performer.

Spending way too much time on this, but things keep popping into my head.

Back to my hole


----------



## CAFA1234 (30 May 2008)

stefan said:


> After years of running with the same, simple but effective format, the monthly competition is in need of a bit of a facelift. I'm currently looking into all sorts of options. So far, the following changes will most likely go ahead:
> 
> - An automated way of entering your tip of the month instead of having to post them in a thread. Poor Joe is spending the night scanning the thread for valid entries, entering them manually into a database.
> 
> ...




The biggest problem with the existing rules are that it is based on penny stocks. No one is ever going to tip BHP or TLS as they can never get the % movements that the penny speculative stocks can achieve. Some of these stock are thinly traded, so if you actually tried to buy / sell you would move the price.

However i don't want to spoil the fun for the gambler stock pickers , so i suggest that once you have the automated process in place then you have 2 additional comps each month - one for all stocks  priced over $2 and another for ASX200 stocks.


----------



## So_Cynical (30 May 2008)

CAFA1234 said:


> The biggest problem with the existing rules are that it is based on penny stocks. No one is ever going to tip BHP or TLS as they can never get the % movements that the penny speculative stocks can achieve.




Mate i got second place in the January comp with a ASX 100 stock...so, yes u
can pick "big" stocks and do well in the comp...just don't happen that often.


----------



## white_goodman (31 May 2008)

Sprinter79 said:


> "dey tork our jerbs!!!!"
> 
> hehe




a derca derrr....back on the gay pile!


----------



## blehgg (6 June 2008)

don't mean to be pedantic....

Could there be a column added with the current SP? 

Just nice to see it.... a minor suggestion..... (could replace the Gain/Loss), maybe its just me...


----------



## Joe Blow (6 June 2008)

blehgg said:


> don't mean to be pedantic....
> 
> Could there be a column added with the current SP?
> 
> Just nice to see it.... a minor suggestion..... (could replace the Gain/Loss), maybe its just me...




Sadly, we are no longer allowed to display ASX market data on ASF.

As a result of this, the competition revamp has been put on hold.


----------

